# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Livres >  Livres sur Oracle Database

## shaoling

Bonjour,

Je commence  m'intresser fortement sur les bases de donnes Oracle.
Je sais qu'il y a dj des livres (accompagns de critiques) sur le site, mais auriez-vous un livre en particulier  me conseiller ? Ou un auteur en particulier ? Car en effet je ne compte pas m'acheter qu'un livre sur le long terme.

1. Je souhaiterai avoir pouvoir me documenter sur l'architecture des bases de donnes Oracle, comprendre comment cela fonctionne, toutes les spcificits du SGBD, etc.

2. Je connais dj plus ou moins le SQL dans sa globalit, mais j'aimerai pouvoir accentuer mes connaissances (sur le SQL orient Oracle bien sr), et galement le PL/SQL.

3. Et enfin, domaine dans lequel j'ai envie de m'initier, et approfondir mes connaissances au maximum : l'administration des bases de donnes Oracle.



Je pensais donc  un livre sur le SQL orient Oracle et le PL/SQL.
Un autre regroupant tout ce qui touche  mon premier paragraphe (architecture, etc.) et l'administration. A moins que ces 2 domaines se trouvent dans 2 livres spars, mais je doute qu'il existe un livre seulement sur l'architecture Oracle  ::?: 

Si je viens ici, c'est qu'il existe une multitude d'ouvrages sur ces sujets (Amazon par exemple), et je ne sais lequel choisir ...

En esprant que vous sauriez me conseiller, je vous remercie d'avance  ::): 

PS : question subsidiaire > Vaut-il mieux aller directement sur de l'Oracle 11g ? Ou du 10g ? Il y a t-il une grande diffrence entre ces 2 versions ?

----------


## Invit

> Ou un hauteur en particulier ?


Je te conseillerais 1,77 mtres.

 ::dehors::

----------


## shaoling

Oups c'est  cause d'une VDM (VieDeMerde) que j'ai lu il y a peu  ::lol::  (http://www.viedemerde.fr/incassable/2908395)
Corrig.

----------


## pifor

Pour un livre gnral sur l'architecture Oracle:
- lisez le livre gratuit Oracle Concepts 11.2 (rcrit par Tom Kyte)
http://download.oracle.com/docs/cd/E...e10713/toc.htm
- puis achetez Oracle Expert Database Architecture du mme Tom Kyte:http://www.amazon.com/dp/1430229462?...8M0C4ATG7YR79&.

Il est vraiment difficile de trouver un auteur aussi comptent et clair dans ce domaine.

En gnral la documentation Oracle officielle est trs vaste et les bons ouvrages sont (trs) spcialiss.

----------


## shaoling

Ae en anglais, il est vrai que j'avais lu quelque part que les meilleurs ouvrages sur Oracle tait en anglais, il va falloir s'y mettre !
Merci je vais aller y jeter un oeil  ::ccool:: 

Concernant l'administration : j'ai lu quelque part sur le forum qu'un modrateur conseillait le livre : Gestion et Administration de Bases de donnes - Application  Sybase et Oracle, de Nacer Boudjlida.
Quelqu'un connait cet ouvrage ? Auteur ? C'est apparemment un livre conseill par le CNAM pour la formation NFE113 (Conception et administration de bases de donnes).

Il y a par exemple ICI toute une collection, de quoi faire mon bonheur me direz-vous, peut-tre mais lequel ? Ces ouvrages sont-ils de bonnes qualits ?


Tout autre ouvrage (si possible en franais) est le bienvenu !

----------


## pifor

Si vous voulez un bon ouvrage en franais pour dbuter, les livres de Gilles Briard sont trs bien http://www.eyrolles.com/Accueil/Aute...es-briard-9268.

Un bon livre sur RMAN (sauvegarde/restauration) en franais:
http://www.editions-eni.fr/Livres/Or...b421c950f.html

----------


## shaoling

Merci pour les conseils.

Je me dirigerai vers le livre sur RMAN (qui est un peu trop cibl) plus tard.

J'en ai trouv un assez gnraliste qui regroupe plus ou moins tout ce que je cherchais : Oracle 11g - Administration d'Olivier Heurtel (nom qui ressort beaucoup dans les ouvrage Oracle franais, et qui m'a l'air d'tre une petite valeur sre ^^).

----------


## Pomalaix

> J'en ai trouv un assez gnraliste qui regroupe plus ou moins tout ce que je cherchais : Oracle 11g - Administration d'Oliver Heurtel (nom qui ressort beaucoup dans les ouvrage Oracle franais, et qui m'a l'air d'tre une petite valeur sre ^^).


Oui pas de problme, c'est un bon bouquin, fiable et assez dtaill en gnral. 
Bonne lecture !

----------

